# My krups ea8150 act strange



## Oscaryudhi (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi everyone, today my krups ea8150 act strange, cant grind beans, only hot water come out without coffee, no error warning only something like letter K with waterdrop below it.

This is the picture i capture from my machine



http://imgur.com/bWeaeid


Thank you for help

(Attachment upload error)


----------

